# The Results Speak For Themselves



## Armstrong (9/5/06)

Our formulations + Your know how

= Success!

Lithgow Show
(93 entries)
Draught: 1st Wals Pale Ale, 3rd Rapid Creek Pale
Pale Ale: 1st X-Tract Pale Ale, 3rd Wals Pale Ale
Lager: 2nd Wals Lager, 3rd Wetpak Lager
Pilsner: 2nd Wals Blonde
Bitter Ale: 1st, 2nd & 3rd Wals Bitter
Old/Brown Ale: 1st & 2nd Rapid Creek Stout
Stout: 3rd Rapid Creek Stout
Wheat Beer: 1st Wals Wheat
Low Alcohol:  1st Wals Dry Lager, 2nd Wals Lager, 3rd Wals Dry Lager
Ginger /Soft Drink:  1st & 2nd TCB Ginger

Blayney Show
(97 entries)
Pale Ale/Draught: 1st X-Tract Pale, 2nd X-Tract Pale, 3rd Rapid Creek Pale
Lager/Pilsner: 1st X-Tract Lager, 2nd Wals Dry Lager
Bitter Ale: 1st Wals Bitter, 2nd X-Tract Bitter, 3rd Wals Bitter
Old/Brown Ale: 3rd Rapid Creek Old
Stout:  2nd Rapid Creek Stout
Wheat Beer: 2nd Wals Wheat

Rydal Show
(87 entries)
Pale Ale/Draught: 3rd Wals Blonde
Pilsner/Lager: 1st X-Tract Pilsner
Bitter Ale: 1st X-Tract Pilsner, 3rd Rapid Creek Bitter
Old/Brown Ale: 1st Rapid Creek Stout, 2nd X-Tract Black, 3rd X-Tract Black
Wheat Beer: 1st Wals Wheat, 2nd Wals Wheat, 3rd Wals Wheat
Ginger /Soft Drink: 1st TCB Ginger Beer

WWW.COUNTRYBREWER.COM.AU


----------



## shonky (10/5/06)

Call me a cynic, flame suit zipped up, but..

Did WAL happen to enter 40 different beers in each comp, X-Tract around 30 times and Rapid Creek 20 times?


----------



## Linz (10/5/06)

Or maybe more like the only home brew shop within driving distanceof Bathurst, that happens to sell their own brand, seeing that Rydal aint too far from Lithgow and Blayney is the same distance from Bathurst as the other two but S/W instead of S/E....

Nice results for the shop/s

Which pubs did they pull the judges from???


Zipped up with the asbestos undies on


Nice AD by the way


----------



## Trough Lolly (10/5/06)

<_< 
Looking forward to seeing Wal's entries at the Nationals then... h34r:


----------



## Duff (10/5/06)

I like how a Pilsner won 1st in the Bitter Ale at Rydal.


----------



## KoNG (10/5/06)

and @ lithgow... rapid creek stout got 1st and 2nd in the "old/brown ale" category, But could only muster a 3rd in the "stout" category


----------



## warrenlw63 (10/5/06)

I think you have to be over 65 to enter. :unsure: 

Warren -


----------



## Jim_Levet (10/5/06)

_*The Results Speak For Themselves, Country Brewer Brand Concentrates*_

Now without an education in linguistics, I would like to point out that the salesman or manufacturer is "speaking" for the results.

Now how can we find out about these regional comps so that we may enter them in the future?

James


----------



## Linz (10/5/06)

"Now how can we find out about these regional comps so that we may enter them in the future?

James "

Shouldnt there be some kind of link through the RAS web site??


----------



## /// (10/5/06)

And I'd like to ask about the judging standards and where the judges were drawn from?


----------



## PostModern (10/5/06)

Kit only shows are they?


----------



## Armstrong (10/5/06)

*... Or they could be good.*


----------



## Barry (10/5/06)

Good Day
From what I know from the past the judges are mainly from the Bathurst Brewers Club, the people that have been responsible for the large and very successful Bathurst Comp in the past. I have been fortunate to judge and socialise with them over the last few years.
Geez I miss Bathurst.


----------



## Linz (10/5/06)

So why did the Bathurst comp go belly up??

obviously the shows are still on, but no support for the brew comp??

Corporate greed??(ie: no returns to make ads of??)

Or did the Bathurst brewers bust up??


----------



## wee stu (10/5/06)

If the many Wal's, and their mates, wish to strut their stuff on a less localised stage, we would be happy to receive them at ANAWBS 

They can be assured they will receive constructive judging and comments from Australia's latest BJCP recognised competition. 

ANAWBS is open to all Australian amateur brewers, from kit based to all grain. If you think your beer cuts the mustard in its designated style, we would love to have it. 

Two classes do have brewing restrictions -

The Mash Paddle is Australia's premier *all grain only *competition, 

And there is also an *exclusively Kit Based *class (this year for Australian Lager) - amply suited to brews (to style) based on the Wal's range of hopped concentrates.

Come on Wal!


----------



## Batz (10/5/06)

wee stu said:


> If the many Wal's, and their mates, wish to strut their stuff on a less localised stage, we would be happy to receive them at ANAWBS
> 
> They can be assured they will receive constructive judging and comments from Australia's latest BJCP recognised competition.
> 
> ...




And that'll be it !

Well said wee stu

Batz


----------



## Jim_Levet (10/5/06)

I would also like to know why the regional comps have been missed by us in the big smoke. As for Wal, I reckon he should change his name to "Showbags!"


----------



## Armstrong (10/5/06)

> So why did the Bathurst comp go belly up??



Bathurst Comp is still on, it just isn't a part of the Bathurst Show any more. Local sponsorship of the event is quite strong with the major sponsor being the local radio station. I think it is planned for November.



> I would also like to know why the regional comps have been missed by us in the big smoke.



These comps have been going forever ... well as long as I can remember. It was more the case that Brewers in the big smoke snubbed these local comps. I don't think they care either way, it is a fun comp for these local communities. Bathurst Brewers would be the ones to contact for details.



> If the many Wal's, and their mates, wish to strut their stuff on a less localised stage, we would be happy to receive them at ANAWBS



That would be great! I will put it up on the TCB site if thats ok with you STU?



> As for Wal, I reckon he should change his name to "Showbags!"



I don't get it


----------



## WillM (10/5/06)

Well remember Wal has his own comp in July.

He was kind enough to keep me drinking for a long time last year.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (10/5/06)

I entered 2 porters, both robust, into my local show last week undr :" Dark or Old - Own recipie" . I got a 2nd for one off them.

The winner was the same bloke who has won for the last 100 years.I am pretty sure that my porter was just a bit to robust for them.

I also noticed that the chief steward won number of categories, and came second in a few others... :unsure:


----------



## big d (10/5/06)

Whos WAL.


----------



## wee stu (11/5/06)

Armstrong said:


> > If the many Wal's, and their mates, wish to strut their stuff on a less localised stage, we would be happy to receive them at ANAWBS
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*More* than happy for you to do that Armstrong  . 

PM or email me if you need any more information. 

All beers at ANAWBS are judged against our competition guidelines. The judges have no information as to how the beers have been brewed. 

It is by no means an official motto, but, _may the best beer win!_


----------



## warrenlw63 (11/5/06)

big d said:


> Whos WAL.
> [post="125576"][/post]​



Could it possibly be a pseudonym for Eddie Maguire? :unsure: 

Warren -


----------



## Armstrong (11/5/06)

Thanks STU.

The site seems to have all the info and the entry form etc so we should be fine.

Thanks again


----------



## pint of lager (11/5/06)

The Rydal, Lithgow and Blayney shows were run with the help of Bathurst Brewers. While they may not be BJCP trained, they have lots of experience in running shows and judging and take great pride in doing a good job. Anyone who has come along to Bathurst knows the level of care and attention Bathurst Brewers give to their beers and competitions.

The Bathurst Homebrew Show will be running, but in a changed format. When the details are confirmed, it will be posted on AHB.

If you have a show in your area, put your hand up to help out in stewarding or judging. It is a great way to learn more about beers, be involved in your community and meet fellow brewers. The success and strength of a local show relies on level of entries, volunteers and support.


----------



## Vangleator (11/5/06)

Here in SA, the Royal Adelaide show has no connection with the country show circuits. We have the Northern, Central & Southern show associations & possibly more. Each is independant of each other. Each show is run by a separate show society staffed by volunteers, and we ain't getting any younger!
Some shows have come into the 21st century and have a website, others don't. A catch with all country shows is that you must deliver & pick entries from the showgrounds, unless other arrangements can be made. Gives you a good reason to go to the show & the surrounding area. Some of these shows are within 50km of the 'big smoke'.
To find out which shows are on when, try the tourism websites in your state, there may be links to the closest show for you.
For city slickers, go for a drive and see how crafty us country bumpkins are, get there early enough and get a taste of the beers too. Better still go and judge there, we all appreciate the help and friendship.
Cheers, :beer:


----------



## doglet (11/5/06)

Vangleator: Angle Vale - country bumpkin?? Just because the market gardens are around you it doesn't make you a bumkpin.  Gawler is just about an outer suburb now in lil' ol' adelaide.


----------



## Vangleator (11/5/06)

We've got grapes, olives & almonds as well as the big tomato plants growing around the town.  
Ain't got no public transport either, but we still get screwed with metro rego for vehicles. <_< 
Best of both worlds out here in the bush.  :beer:


----------



## Trough Lolly (12/5/06)

Armstrong said:


> Our formulations + Your know how
> 
> = Success!
> 
> [post="125358"][/post]​



Didn't see Wal's brews at the Australian International Beer Awards 2006... h34r: 

http://www.beerawards.com/pdfs/2006%20Catalogue.pdf

//Backslapping for a club member commences//


> *Bro Lionheart / Wig & Pen Canberra*;
> Best in Class 26 - Russian Imperial Stout (Gold)
> Class 20 - Lager - Kiandra Gold Pilsner (Silver)
> Class 22 - Ale - Wig & Pen pale ale (Bronze - should have been at least silver!!)
> ...


...'nuff said


----------



## /// (15/5/06)

And a Bronze for your 3rd batch entered into the AIBA.

Rock on South Coast Real Ale! it can either be downhill or up hill from there...

Scotty

Brewer
South Coast Real Ale
nnlbeersupplies.com.au


----------



## kirem (15/5/06)

get a grip Vangleator, Angle Vale aint the bush, its barely an hour from the centre of Adelaide!

Olive and almond trees doesn't make it the bush, they have those in the Adelaide parklands.


----------

